# 大家好.这里怎么还是乱七八糟的啊?

## zbz

如题啊.

----------

## EricHsu

发贴指引 第 5 条:

5. 选择一个好题目 - 请勿使用诸如 "求救! 我是 gentoo 新手!" 这样没人乐意看到的题目. 请在题目中扼要地说出你的问题, 随后在帖子里深入细致地给以阐述. 请在帖子中复述 (repeat) 你的问题, 这可以让一切更加清晰. 请避免使用 "如题" 这类字眼. 一个好的标题应该象这样 "我运行某某程序时 X 总崩溃". 

锁定该贴, 请以后不要再出现类似情况, 谢谢.

----------

